# Von zwei 970 auf eine 980TI



## ReddAxe (19. März 2016)

Moin Leute,
ich besitze seit kurz vor Weihnachten meinen neuen Rechner.
In diesem ist folgendes verbaut:
GPU: 2x ASUS GTX 970 DC2OC 
Netzteil: XFX TS850 850 Watt 
Gehäuse: Chieftec CM-01B-U3

Ich bin jetzt an einem Punkt, wo ich mir eine große GPU kaufen möchte.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
Wenn ich statt der 2 Asus GTX 970 eine 980TI von Asus verbaue brauche ich dann ein größeres Netzteil?
Oder sogar auch ein größeres Gehäuse?

Und könntet ihr mir ein Netzteil empfehlen, welches unter Last nicht laut ist wie eine Flugzeug Turbine?

Recht herzlichen Dank schonmal

-ReddAxe/Nico


----------



## claster17 (19. März 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...mit-daten-und-preisen-stand-maerz-2016-a.html

Für eine 980Ti reicht ein Netzteil im Bereich 500-550W.
Es gibt hier bestimmt einige, die dir des jetzigen Netzteils wegen den Kopf abreißen wollen.

Dein Gehäuse gehört nicht unbedingt zu denen, die ich als empfehlenswert einstufe, allerdings sehe ich hier kein Problem, solange nichts überhitzt.
Laut Datenblatt passen Karten bis 28cm ins Gehäuse. Das könnte ein Problem werden, da die meisten Highend Karten zwischen 28 und 31cm in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. März 2016)

Was für einen CPU hast du, falls du noch warten kannst auf die nächste kommende Generation an Karten, wäre das event. eine Überlegung wert ? oder dir eine GTX 980 [Gibts die noch zu kaufen ?] reichen und dann später aufrüsten?


----------



## buggs001 (19. März 2016)

Eine 980ti hat etwa 250 W TDP.
2x 970 in etwa 290W.

Das jetzige Netzteil war allerdings viel zu groß gewählt.
Daher reicht etwas zwischen 500-600W.

Ich empfehle Dir diese Karte.
MSI GTX 980Ti 6GD5T OC, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V323-014R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Ist Preismäßig nicht so abgehoben.
MSI Karten gehören zu den leisesten Vertretern.
Boost mit 1200MHz kann man nehmen.
Dazu passt Sie mit einer Länge von 277mm ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Xanten (19. März 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung von zwei 970er auf eine GTX 980ti zu wechseln 
Nts gibt es natürlich bessere, aber es reicht völlig und die empfohlene MSi ist wirklich gut. Zusätzlich erzeugst Du weniger Abwärme, reduzierst die Lautstärke und sparst Stromkosten sowie Nerven.
mfG


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (19. März 2016)

Was versprichst du dir denn durch den Wechsel auf 980ti? Wirklich mehr Leistung bekommst du da leider nicht. Wenn du keine total unterdimensionierte CPU hast, würde ich mich Schumi anschließen, dass es sinnvoller wäre auf die nächste Generation zu warten.

Direkt zu deinen Fragen:
Nein du brauchst kein größeres Netzteil und auch keins mit mehr Watt 
In dein Gehäuse passen Grafikkarten bis 28cm, musst bei deiner Wahl dementsprechend nur aufpassen, dass die Graka nicht länger ist.
BeQuiet Straight Power oder Dark Power sind für gewöhnlich sehr leise. Mein SP höre ich nie.


----------



## manimani89 (19. März 2016)

würde warten auf pascal im mai. ansonnsten ist ne single gpu immer vorzuziehen. und eine 980ti mit 1,4ghz zieht auch an deinem sli setup vorbei ab 1440p.


----------



## Master-Thomas (19. März 2016)

Wie die Vorredner, sicherlich ist die 980ti besser, ich bin auch kein Fan von multi GPU Systemen, aber ob der Aufwand lohnt bei einem Invest von über 500€-, was kriegst für die 970 ?? Und wofür brauchst du die Power, was willst du spielen, machen? Wenn du allerdings Kohle genug hast und du hast Spaß daran, dann zu. Ansonsten würd ich auf die -Neuen- warten oder mal bei ATI gucken. have fun


----------



## ReddAxe (19. März 2016)

Danke für diese vielen Antworten.
bei der Grafikkarte möchte ich gerne bei Asus bleiben, bin ich so an sich sehr zufrieden mit.

Würde mich somit für diese entscheiden: ASUS GeForce STRIX-GTX98 Ti-DC3OC, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-I

Gehäuse technisch dieses:  ASUS GeForce STRIX-GTX98 Ti-DC3OC, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-I

Und Netzteil dachte an dieses, Jedoch ist mir des Preis etwas zu happig. Habt ihr da vergleichbare?
be quiet'!' Dark Power Pro P11 55 W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 5x PCIe, Kabel-Management


----------



## Xanten (19. März 2016)

Viel günstiger wirst Du für ein gutes NT nicht wegkommen. Schau mal hier:8634546 - 550 Watt Super Flower Leadex weiß.
 Ist auch ein sehr gutes NT.
mfG


----------



## Learcor (19. März 2016)

Würds auch so machen wie meine Vorredner. Wenn du noch etwas abwarten kannst, warte auf die neue Generation. Kannst dir, sollte da nix für dich dabei sein, immernoch eine 980Ti holen und das wahrscheinlich auch noch zu einem günstigeren Preis. An Leistung fehlt es dir ja im Moment nicht. ^^
Beim Netzteil würde ich allerdings nicht gerade sparen, besonders wenn man bedenkt das du dir eine Grafikkarte jenseits von 500€ holen willst.  Sollten dir die 140€ wirklich zu viel sein würde ich an deiner Stelle dein aktuell verbautes Netzteil behalten.


----------



## ReddAxe (19. März 2016)

Dann lieg ich mit den Teilen schon mal nicht falsch.
Was kann ich denn erwarten von einer neuen Generation? Würde sich der Kauf vom Topmodel dann lohnen oder ist der Unterschied zur GTX980TI zu gering?


----------



## manimani89 (19. März 2016)

meine glaskugel weiß es zurzeit nicht ob die dann schneller als ne custom 980ti sind aber sie sagt das sie sparsamer werden.


----------



## ReddAxe (19. März 2016)

Nochmal ne Frage bzgl des Netzteils (Ich kenn mich damit eigentlich so garnicht aus).
Passen die Anschlüsse/Kabel mit den Pins an die Komponeten (Sind in meinem Profil, falls gewünscht)?


----------



## Schallrich (22. März 2016)

Anschlüsse passen. Unterliegen ja diesem ATX Standard.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (23. März 2016)

Netzteil Rechner - Kalkulator fur leise PSUs von be quiet!


----------



## rackcity (23. März 2016)

Pikachu0077 schrieb:


> Netzteil Rechner - Kalkulator fur leise PSUs von be quiet!



ist totaler bullshit und überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen.

dort kommen utopische antworten bei raus.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (23. März 2016)

rackcity schrieb:


> ist totaler bullshit und überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen.
> 
> dort kommen utopische antworten bei raus.


Dann gib uns dein Expertenwissen preis.
Ich  halte die Empfehlungen bei der Angabe der erforderlichen Watt Zahl
für Plausibel. Wenn du schon Kritik übst, dann Erkläre uns dein Fachwissen.
Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren Belehren..........


----------



## Crash-Over (23. März 2016)

rackcity schrieb:


> ist totaler bullshit und überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen.
> 
> dort kommen utopische antworten bei raus.



So sag mal ob es so utopisch hoch ist  find ich aber garnicht laut dem rechner würde für meinem Setup circa 650 Watt ausreichen und als Setup hab 2x 980 kpe und den 6700k 4.8 ghz drinne mit Wakü .nur ich hab grösseres nt drinne wegen oc usw und das utopisch hoch 2 kw von Super flower


----------



## Atent123 (23. März 2016)

Pikachu0077 schrieb:


> Dann gib uns dein Expertenwissen preis.
> Ich  halte die Empfehlungen bei der Angabe der erforderlichen Watt Zahl
> für Plausibel. Wenn du schon Kritik übst, dann Erkläre uns dein Fachwissen.
> Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren Belehren..........



Der Rechner rechnet für Festplatten und Lüfter Werte die so nur beim Booten ereicht werden und niemals bei einem laufendem System.
Auch rechnet er mit einem ziemlich großen Puffer da er von einer Belastung der einzelnen Komponenten ausgeht die so nur Synthetisch beim benutzen mehrerer Benchmarks gleichzeitig auftreten.
Bei AMD Grafikarten rechnet er auch gerne mal mit vollkommenen Fantasiewerten die teilweise Technisch nicht mal möglich sind.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (23. März 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Der Rechner rechnet für Festplatten und Lüfter Werte die so nur beim Booten ereicht werden und niemals bei einem laufendem System.
> Auch rechnet er mit einem ziemlich großen Puffer da er von einer Belastung der einzelnen Komponenten ausgeht die so nur Synthetisch beim benutzen mehrerer Benchmarks gleichzeitig auftreten.
> Bei AMD Grafikarten rechnet er auch gerne mal mit vollkommenen Fantasiewerten die teilweise Technisch nicht mal möglich sind.



Wenn das alles Fantasiewerte sind, mach es besser ............zeig uns wie man es besser berechnet!!!!!

Ich für meinen Teil habe lieber ein Netzteil das nicht an der Kante gestrickt ist und ein paar Watt mehr hat als nötig.
Ich als Anfänger kann  da natürlich nicht mitreden. 
Ich habe mit dem Amiga 2000 angefangen aber du hast bestimmt 30 Jahre Erfahrung.
Las uns daran Teilhaben.


----------



## Atent123 (23. März 2016)

Pikachu0077 schrieb:


> Wenn das alles Fantasiewerte sind, mach es besser ............zeig uns wie man es besser berechnet!!!!!
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil habe lieber ein Netzteil das nicht an der Kante gestrickt ist und ein paar Watt mehr hat als nötig.
> Ich als Anfänger kann  da natürlich nicht mitreden.
> ...



Was hat erfahrung damit zu tun ?
Selbst was (auf Netzteile gesehn) vor 5 Jahren war ist heutzutage schon lange veraltet.
Moderne Netzteile werden dafür gebaut auch ausgelastet zu werden.
Die haben extra Caps um Lastspitzen die weit über die Nennleistung hinausgehen abzufedern.

Was ändern 30 Jahre erfahrung daran das eine 295x technisch nicht mehr als 450 Watt ziehen kann sondern im Gegenteik beim zocken eher um die 430 Watt zieht der Kalkulator aber trotzdem mit weit mehr rechnet ?

Die Rechnung ist recht Simplel.
Verbrauch von CPU+MB +
Verbrauch der Graka+
25 Watt pauschale für Lüfter und HDDs.

Ich weiß leider nicht was er für eine CPU hat.


----------



## claster17 (23. März 2016)

Crash-Over schrieb:


> So sag mal ob es so utopisch hoch ist  find ich aber garnicht laut dem rechner würde für meinem Setup circa 650 Watt ausreichen und als Setup hab 2x 980 kpe und den 6700k 4.8 ghz drinne mit Wakü .nur ich hab grösseres nt drinne wegen oc usw und das utopisch hoch 2 kw von Super flower



Und jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch. Ich verstehe nur die Hälfte davon.



Pikachu0077 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe lieber ein Netzteil das nicht an der Kante gestrickt ist und ein paar Watt mehr hat als nötig.



Beispielsweise das DarkPowerPro11 550W ist so ausgelegt, dass es dauerhauft 550W liefern kann. In der Spitze können bis 610W bereitgestellt werden.


----------



## Crash-Over (24. März 2016)

claster17 schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch. Ich verstehe nur die Hälfte davon.
> 
> 
> 
> Beispielsweise das DarkPowerPro11 550W ist so ausgelegt, dass es dauerhauft 550W liefern kann. In der Spitze können bis 610W bereitgestellt werden.


wenn du das nicht kapierst lern du mal deutsch  jeder normale Mensch versteht das auch wo nicht deutsch  kann 

In deinem komischen Beispiel  kann aber nur das NT kurzeitig die 610Watt halten würde das noch nicht mal lange das machen. Dann würde ich lieber ein NT  mit mehr Leistung kaufen weil die Preise noch nicht mal weit auseinander liegen  ich man bekommt zb  für 20 euro mehr ein 750 watt PSU


----------



## hanrot (24. März 2016)

Crash-Over schrieb:


> wenn du das nicht kapierst lern du mal deutsch  jeder normale Mensch versteht das auch wo nicht deutsch  kann
> 
> In deinem komischen Beispiel  kann aber nur das NT kurzeitig die 610Watt halten würde das noch nicht mal lange das machen. Dann würde ich lieber ein NT  mit mehr Leistung kaufen weil die Preise noch nicht mal weit auseinander liegen  ich man bekommt zb  für 20 euro mehr ein 750 watt PSU



Sag mal trollst du jetzt? 

Die ersten Pascal Karten sind wahrscheinlich nicht soo exorbitant viel schneller als die aktuellen 980ti Customs. Der Fokus liegt ja wie gesagt auf der Sparsamkeit. Wie es momentan aussieht kann man wohl nicht vor 2017 mit dem angedachten Flaggschiff-Nachfolger der 980ti rechnen.


----------



## GEChun (24. März 2016)

Ich werde auch mein SLI mit der GTX 970 auflösen!

Allerdings macht der Wechsel zur GTX 980TI mal überhaupt keinen Sinn!

Denn erstens die X80 steht vor der Tür, die auf jeden Fall schneller sein wird als die 980TI.
Zweitens die 980TI macht gegen die GTX 970 SLI oft auch mal die Puste Backen!
Drittens für alle höheren Auflösungen als FHD finde ich 6GB eigentlich knapp bemessen und für FHD braucht man so ein Monster eigentlich nicht...
Viertens, jetzt auf die GTX 980TI zu wechseln ist wahrscheinlich die teuerste Variante die du überhaupt treffen kannst...

Du wirst für die GTX 970iger grob 500€ bekommen, legst dann wahrscheinlich mindestens 250€-300€ drauf.
Ich denke die X80 wird gerade mal um die 500-600€ generell kosten!

Also mehr Kosten für weniger Leistung, na Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## dsnkmp (24. März 2016)

nur aus neugierde. Aber warum hast du nich gleich ne 980 ti genommen ? Warum 2 x 970 ? Warum willst du nu wechseln ? Was passt nicht mehr ?


----------



## the.hai (24. März 2016)

Ich kann diese empfehlen: Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Ti Phoenix Golden Sample, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (3477) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Allerdings ist der Wechsel zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt recht schlecht, da die neue Generation bald kommt. Da es nicht um mehr Leistung geht, würde ich einfach noch das System so lassen und im Herbst nochmal nachhaken.


----------



## GEChun (24. März 2016)

dsnkmp schrieb:


> nur aus neugierde. Aber warum hast du nich gleich ne 980 ti genommen ? Warum 2 x 970 ? Warum willst du nu wechseln ? Was passt nicht mehr ?



Die 980TI gab es nicht, als ich die 2x 970iger gekauft hatte!
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt dachte ich 4GB 980iger VS 4GB 970iger für SLI beides gleich schlecht, also reicht die günstigere GPU! 

Dann hab ich das Einsenden vom Speicherbug verpennt und nun Sitz ich auf einem SLI mit beschnittenen 3,5GB die ja schon bei einer einzigen Karte Probleme verursachen...
Der Speicherbug ist jetzt ja auch kein Problem was durch SLI enstanden ist...

Zudem nutz ich schon seid Jahren immer 2 GPUs und bin sehr damit zufrieden!
Läuft immer Top, die Anwendung wird immer leichter und die Zeit von "Ohh Gott meine Nerven" ist schon lange vorbei!
Also wird auch die nächste Karte im Doppelpack gekauft!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2016)

@ TE 

Kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen das du wechseln möchtest, habe den gleichen Schritt auch hinter mir (970SLI gegen 980TI). Und es war die beste Entscheidung, durchweg die gleiche oder bessere Leistung wie die beiden Karten, bei weniger Hitze und weniger Stromverbrauch. Auch waren die 3,5GB einfach nur wenig, ständig voll. Oder halt die typischen SLI-Probleme, oder gar Spiele die gar kein SLI unterstützen, wobei gerade diese meist die Power benötigen. 

Da die aktuellen Karten auch nach wie vor absolut Preisstabil sind, konnte ich mit echt wenig Aufpreis (~100€) auf die 980TI wechseln. 

In deinem Fall würde ich allerdings warten auf die GTX1080. Sie wird vermutlich schneller sein als die 980TI, leiser und kühler und sparsamer. Und dazu noch 2GB mehr Speicher der auch vermutlich deutlich schneller ist. 

Allerdings würde ich eine der beiden karten schon jetzt verkaufen, da ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass die (gebraucht)Preise bei Release der neuen Karten ordentlich rutschen werden. Mit einer Karte kommst du doch noch 2 Monate aus. Alternativ wenn die 1080 nicht viel anders machen sollte, wird auch die 980TI deutlich günstiger sein und evtl auch dann noch ein Kauftipp. 
Aber jetzt, genau vor dem Release noch umzusteigen ist wohl echt der schlechteste Weg.


----------



## GEChun (24. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen das du wechseln möchtest, habe den gleichen Schritt auch hinter mir (970SLI gegen 980TI). Und es war die beste Entscheidung, durchweg die gleiche oder bessere Leistung wie die beiden Karten, bei weniger Hitze und weniger Stromverbrauch. Auch waren die 3,5GB einfach nur wenig, ständig voll. Oder halt die typischen SLI-Probleme, oder gar Spiele die gar kein SLI unterstützen, wobei gerade diese meist die Power benötigen.
> 
> ...



Ich versteh das nicht, mehr Leistung bei der 980TI, jo manchmal, oft aber auch nicht!
(Korrekter Umgang mit dem Speicher der 970 lässt die TI halt blass aussehen!)
Weniger Hitze, weniger Strom, selbsterklärend.
3,5GB ne Katastrophe...

Typische SLI Probleme? 
Was soll das sein!? 
Mikroruckler? xD 
Also die kann man kinderleicht auf ein minimum Begrenzen!

Ich hatte damals mit 2 8800GT Skalierungs-Probleme!
Mittlerweile ist aber die SLI Unterstützung schon sehr weit ausgeprägt und selbst die Games die keine SLI Unterstützung haben profitieren dank bessere Treiber doch mindestens mit 10-20% 

Spätestens seid dem ich 2x GTX 580M im SLI hatte weiß ich aber das SLI wirklich immer irgend etwas verbessert! 
Bei den Laptop karten merkt man ja extrem wann nur eine Karte läuft und wann nicht!

Also mich interessiert das echt! Was sind diese typischen SLI Probleme?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht, mehr Leistung bei der 980TI, jo manchmal, oft aber auch nicht!



Also ich habe viel probiert und bei vielen Spielen liegt die TI einfach exakt gleichauf oder ist schneller. 
Ausnahmen gibt es auch, the Witcher lief ein wenig besser mit der SLI-Kombi. Allerdings ist es auch eins der wenigen Spiele die nur wenig VRAM benötigen.



GEChun schrieb:


> (Korrekter Umgang mit dem Speicher der 970 lässt die TI halt blass aussehen!)



Korrekter Umgang? Du meinst Details reduzieren?  
Wer soviel Geld ausgibt, will auch die Regler hochballern. Und da setzt sich die TI eben gerade durch den fast doppelten Speicher deutlich ab. 



GEChun schrieb:


> Weniger Hitze, weniger Strom, selbsterklärend.
> 3,5GB ne Katastrophe...



Du sagst es, fast alle modernen Games füllen die 3,5GB komplett aus, bei nur Full-HD. Das war auch einer der Gründe weshalb ich umgestiegen bin.



GEChun schrieb:


> Typische SLI Probleme?
> Was soll das sein!?
> Mikroruckler? xD
> Also die kann man kinderleicht auf ein minimum Begrenzen!



Also Mikroruckler muss ich sagen hatte ich mit meinen SLI-Systemen noch nie bemerkt. Das scheint ja auch eher ein großes Crossfire-Problem zu sein. 
Ich meinte damit eher die typischen Probleme wie Grafikfehler (SLI-Flickering), Fehlerhafte SLI-Profile, gar keine SLI-Profile, oder Spiel XY unterstützt kein SLI usw.



GEChun schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals mit 2 8800GT Skalierungs-Probleme!
> Mittlerweile ist aber die SLI Unterstützung schon sehr weit ausgeprägt und selbst die Games die keine SLI Unterstützung haben profitieren dank bessere Treiber doch mindestens mit 10-20%



Skalierungsprobleme gibts selten, wenn SLI unterstützt wird. War eigentlich immer im >90% Bereich.
Games die kein SLI-Unterstützen profitieren 0. Woher sollen 10-20% kommen durch nicht funktionierendes SLI? 



GEChun schrieb:


> Bei den Laptop karten merkt man ja extrem wann nur eine Karte läuft und wann nicht!



Und bei der 980TI kennt man das gar nicht, da immer die volle Leistung anliegt


----------



## GEChun (24. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also ich habe viel probiert und bei vielen Spielen liegt die TI einfach exakt gleichauf oder ist schneller.
> Ausnahmen gibt es auch, the Witcher lief ein wenig besser mit der SLI-Kombi. Allerdings ist es auch eins der wenigen Spiele die nur wenig VRAM benötigen.
> 
> 
> ...



Nun ja, SLI nutzt man ja nicht nur für die Regler sondern auch um konstant hohe FPS zu erhalten! Gibt da so einige Games die von 144FPS auf einem 144HZ Monitor profitieren!



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Skalierungsprobleme gibts selten, wenn SLI unterstützt wird. War eigentlich immer im >90% Bereich.
> Games die kein SLI-Unterstützen profitieren 0. Woher sollen 10-20% kommen durch nicht funktionierendes SLI?



Gerade deswegen hab ich die Laptop Karte erwähnt, erst bei der bemerkst du das SLI immer an ist und nie ganz aus!
Gibt im Nvidia Treiber ja neben den Spiel angepassten SLI Profilen noch ein Allgemeines Profil für SLI. 
Also das SLI wirklich 0 macht hab ich noch nie erlebt, das schlimmste Szenario war wirklich FPS von einer Karte aber Physix auf der anderen, was dann doch wieder Karte 1 entlastet hatte!


Aber bleiben wir dabei keine GTX 980TI kaufen! 
Auf die nächste Generation warten!


----------



## the.hai (24. März 2016)

Kannst du mal aufhören, jeden Satz mit einem Ausrufezeichen zu beenden? Das liest sich unmöglich...

Und wenn eine Karte die Grafik berechnet und die ander PhysiX, dann ist das kein SLI.

Zwei Grafikkarten heissen nicht automatisch SLI oder Crossfire, das muss man nunmal gesondert aktivieren und ändert die Funktionsweise der Karten. Wenn du Nachteile nicht als Nachteile akzeptieren willst, wie kannst du dann Vorteile als Vorteile akzeptieren? Es gibt rein objektiv betrachtet keine Vorteile von mehr als einer GPU, aber es ist ein mittel zum Zweck wenn einfach eine schnelle GPU nichtmehr ausreicht und es nix schnellere gibt. ein bischen vernunft nach P/L geht natürlich noch.

Wer 2-3 Lowend Karten zusammenschliesst, nur um an eine Highendkarte ranzukommen, der spart nun wirklich nichtmehr.


----------



## GEChun (24. März 2016)

Klar, kann ich machen! 

Gibt einfach sehr extreme Kontra Ansichten, die meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht mehr Stand der Technik sind.
Oftmals bekommt man auch einfach den Eindruck, das diese Kontra Erfahrungen nicht mal mit Wissen hinterlegt sind...
Dazu dann noch etwas Opportunismus und Voila man hat, Gerüchte, vereinzelte Probleme mit geschickter Inszenierung erschaffen, Wahrheitsgehalt vielleicht nur angerissen.

Soll jetzt nicht heißen das ihr das so Ausdrücken wollt und macht!

Ich finde das sollte man trotzdem nicht so kontra pauschalisieren, auch Anfänger können gute Erfahrungen mit SLI machen, etwas Ausprobieren und Interesse dafür sollte man aber schon haben.

Auch mit guter P/L kann man ein SLI Gespann auf die Beine bringen, ich habe z.B. meine beiden GTX 970 für je 300€ + 4 Gamecodes bekommen. Habe 3 davon für 45€ wieder verkauft sind also 465€
Die GTX 980 kostete damals mindestens 550, sah daher schon nach einem sehr gutem Deal aus.

Das die 970 nun andere Probleme hat, hängt ja wie gesagt nicht am SLI...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. März 2016)

ja irgendwie schon SLI hat ja das Problem das die Speichermengen der Karten nicht addiert werden ... wenn das ginge hätten die 2 970 ja genug speicher also mindestens die 6 GB der GTX 980 Ti auch wenn ich mit meinen 4 GB der GTX 980 noch kein Problem hatte ...

Und wie wenn nicht gebraucht kommst du so billig an 2 GTX 970.


----------



## the.hai (24. März 2016)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Und wie wenn nicht gebraucht kommst du so billig an 2 GTX 970.



er hat sich falsch ausgedrückt und meint 300€ pro 970er. das merkt man an seiner rechnung.

p.s. und schönrechnen kann man immer alles 



GEChun schrieb:


> Das die 970 nun andere Probleme hat, hängt ja wie gesagt nicht am SLI...



naja, wenig speicher, ist halt wenig speicher


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2016)

Sli lohnt sich eben nicht mit Karten die wenig Speicher haben. Beste Beispiel the Divison. Mein Kumpel hat ein 980 SLI System und hat ständig fps drops und es läuft allgemein nicht so smooth. Ich dagegen spiele das Spiel durchweg flüssig. Ist auch kein Wunder, da Divison bereits auf 1080p 4,8gb Speicher belegt. Und das ist nur das neuste Beispiel, gibt noch viel mehr Spiele die Vram-lastig sind.


----------

